# Sex and the Family Bed



## granola_mom (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm wondering how other co-sleepers sex lives look like at different stages. When our DD was younger, we would usually have her sleep on a mattress on the floor while we had some alone time. Now we've moved, the arrangement is different and she's older. I'm really wondering what people's varying opinions are about intimacy and co-sleeping. Do you leave her/him on the bed, do you allow her to sleep in a crib or on a mattress in the same room, or do you move her out of the room? What is your opinion on sex in front of an infant, and at what age are they too old to be close to it? My DH is starting to get fed up with cosleeping, I think because of the lack of spontaneity (usually she stays in the bed but when we plan to have sex we have to move her into the crib, which sometimes wakes her up and ruins it). But I'm not ready to give up cosleeping. One thing I'm thinking about is getting a cosleeper crib, because we only have a queen sized mattress and theres not much room for sleeping let alone getting "cozy". He doesnt seem to like the idea much because he thinks its a waste of money... is it? I don't feel like it is, but I AM worried that it will feel weird having her so close while we make love as she grows older and more aware... she's six months now. How do you all deal with this?


----------



## gothnurse3 (Dec 13, 2006)

Have sex in the living room, kitchen....just bring a blanket. Your Dh will LOVE it and you can still co-sleep and not spend a dime.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

We rarely have sex in bed.


----------



## NamastePlatypus (Jan 22, 2007)

we have a guest room and a couch and the floor, you make it where you want it! I had NO desire for more than a year anyway. Live it up like coeds again baby!


----------



## CrunchyParent (Mar 13, 2007)

We put DD down for th enight in her crib in he room. When she wakes while we're still up I go in and nurse her and then return her to her crib. Once we're asleep for the night and she wakes, I bring her into our bed until we all wake up in the morning. That way, if DH and I need some "spousal" time in our bed before we turn in for the night, we can have it before DD joins us in the bed for the night.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NamastePlatypus* 
we have a guest room and a couch and the floor, you make it where you want it! I had NO desire for more than a year anyway. Live it up like coeds again baby!

AMEN to ALL that







Course it is a little sooner after baby 2....Other bedrooms... nap time... sister babysitting.... if babe can play nicely baby gates and fun toys or a video works wonders....


----------



## nhplantlady (Jun 3, 2007)

NamastePlatypus - 43 posts per day WOW - your bio is accurate & I agree w/you enjoy sex everywhere in the house. One year of full-time co-sleeping is plenty CrunchyParent is doing what I do...Blessings of Summer to you all.


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

Because I am too afraid to leave ds on the big ol' king bed alone most nights, and he goes to bed at 7 pm, we usually start him in crib. When he wakes first time or when we come to bed, I change his diaper and bring him in. This allows for some intimate time...because even on a king sized bed, two 6 foot tall people take up a lot of room, and I'm kinda noisy...


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

Closed for moderator review.


----------

